# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Ручка с исчезающими чернилами

## evgen1984

Не то чтобы эта ручка по своему внешнему виду была уникальна…Абсолютно ничем не отличается от своих аналогов.Но это только визуально. Реально только то, что написанное этими чернилами исчезает в определенный промежуток времени.Прекрасный подарок с чувством юмора.

Цена 8 гривен

----------


## Grishany

номер тел, где  можно забрать ?

----------


## Bratello_007

В фильме "Гений" Абдулов  такой расписывался

----------


## Compas1981

определенный промежуток времени - это сколько? есть в наличии и где?

----------


## evgen1984

СМОТРИМ и ПОКУПАЕМ)))
Мультитул-кредитка 11в 1. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2185876
Машинка на солнечной батарее https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201
Ночник лампочка кредитка https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201

----------


## Катька Васьковна

где можно забрать ручку?

----------


## Победитель

Тоже взял бы.

----------


## текен

номер тел, где можно забрать ?

----------


## 5113nt k1113r

ауууу..контакт ваш где хочу ручку

----------


## evgen1984

Смотрим и покупаем)))
Мультитул-кредитка 11в 1. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2185876
Машинка на солнечной батарее https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201
Ночник лампочка кредитка https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2178410
Жемчужина желаний-подарок на 8 марта https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2205572

----------


## sergiy9999

где можно забрать ручку?

----------


## evgen1984

Смотрим и покупаем)))
Мультитул-кредитка 11в 1. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2185876
Машинка на солнечной батарее https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201
Ночник лампочка кредитка https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2178410
Жемчужина желаний-подарок на 8 марта https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2205572

----------


## NiLiN

есть ручки или бот ?)))

----------


## evgen1984

Продам цена 10 гривен

----------


## Васьков

Нормальная цена. Где забрать?

----------


## at.romaha

И я бы взял!

----------


## PL

Я уже брал -товар нормальный и хорошо работает!

----------


## evgen1984

продам

----------


## виктор1979

И через сколько исчезает?

----------


## Korads

Ручку кто-то купил вообще? Опишите действие?

----------


## Константин С

Предложение актуально?

----------

